# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Museau de ma chienne a gonflé soudainement!!!

## Delphine05

Bonjour, voila je viens vers vous car depuis ce matin le museau de ma chienne est anormalement gonflé. Elle à l'air d'avoir mal, dort bcp et refuse d'ouvrir la bouche. Pourtant hier tout allait bien, en pleine forme, mangeait normalement... J'ai pris rdv chez le veto qui ne peut que me prendre demain. Mais je stress pas mal je n'aime pas la voir comme ca. Quelqu'un à déjà vu ca? ou pourrais m'indiquer ce que c'est? Si je savais ca me rassurai un peu. Merci

----------


## catoune 13

une piqûre, je ne vois que ça.... ou quelque chose dans le nez + infection...

Un peu "olé olé" ce véto...

----------


## didou752

Tu peux mettre une photo que l'on voit à quoi ça ressemble?

----------


## Delphine05

Oui c'est difficile d'avoir un rdv avec lui, mais il suit ma chienne depuis longtemps et elle l'aime bien donc je prefere que ce soi lui, si ca se degrade j'irais aux urgences evidement, j'espère tres sincèrement que c'est une piqure, j'ai également lu qu'il pouvais s'agir d'un abces. Comme elle ne veut pas ouvrir la bouche (mais ca c'est en generale elle n'aime jamais ca) je ne peux pas voir de quoi il s'agit.

----------


## Delphine05

Voila une photo de la pitchoune comme vous le voyez elle à pas l'air en forme. On ne voit pas tres bien (appareil pourrriiiii!!!) mais c'est le coté gauche qui est enflé. Quand je touche c'est chaud, et elle se met à deglutir comme une malade à chaque fois (juste quand je touche).

----------


## confetti

Mon chien  eu ça il y a une dizaine de jours , j'avais posté sous "babine enflée", je m'en suis aperçu le soir , le côté droit était tout gonflée et l'intérieur de la babine très enflammée . Je l'ai bien surveillé, mais il semblait bien allé , il a mangé (mais il est très très morfalle) .
Le lendemain matin tout le museau avait enflé (hippopotamus) , j'ai appelé le véto et j'y suis allée dans la matinée !
Il l'a examiné sous toutes les coutures mais n'a rien vu , il a eu une piqûre de cortisone et une d'antibio . 
Comme traitement il a eu un anti-inflammatoire et un antibio pour 6 jours !

Il a vite dégonflé , puis sont apparu à l'intérieur de la babine comme deux cloques , ça ressemble aussi à des aphtes , mais qui diminuent au fil des jours . Ça ne lui fait pas mal , il mange bien aussi .

Alors je surveille et d'ici à quelques jours je dois retourner chez mon véto avec un autre de mes chiens alors je lui montrerai.

Tiens nous au courant !

----------


## Delphine05

Ah ca fait "plaisir" de voir que ce n'est pas forcement grave. J'espère qu'il ne s'agit que de ca et pas de quelque chose de plus grave. Merci pour vos reponse en tt ca m'appaise un peu. Je n'ai pas l habitude c'est la premiere fois qu'elle à quoique ce soit.

----------


## Kybou!

Honnêtement, à ta place, je n'attendrais pas demain ...

----------


## confetti

C'est sûr le soir même j'étais prête à aller aux urgences , mais son comportement était tout à fait normal et il n'avait pas de température !
Prends lui la température .

----------


## Kybou!

Elle boit ?

----------


## didou752

On ne voit pas grand chose, mais comme Kybou moi je l'aurai emmené chez le véto d'urgence, surtout si son comportement est modifié.

----------


## catoune 13

même chose que confetti pour ma Dune.
La cortisone aide l'œdème à dégonfler lentement, pour ne pas former une masse qui empêcherait de respirer.
une était gonflée sur le nez, entre la truffe et les yeux.

----------


## mamouschka

C'est arrivé à l'une de mes chiennes il y a quelques années, le véto avait dit que c'était sans doute une piqûre (araignée ?...) et il l'avait prise tout de suite pour lui faire une piqûre, je conseille aussi d'anticiper la visite  ::

----------


## confetti

Faut surtout surveiller l'évolution de l’œdème , si l'enflure progresse rapidement faut pas attendre !

----------


## Delphine05

Bon tt le monde à l'air d'accord pour avancer une visite.. je vais essayer de trouver un veto de garde ou des urgences.

----------


## confetti

Comme dit moi j'ai attendu le lendemain , mais Confettis avait un comportement tout à fait normal et j'ai quand même surveillé toute la nuit

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Une piqûre d'insecte en soi n'est pas grave , mais tout dépend de la réaction du chien !

----------


## Delphine05

Pour l'instant elle est plutôt normal (à part le physique) elle a manger de la paté, bu de l'eau on est sortie pas de probleme dehors pas plus fatiguée.Elle est juste un peu plus calme à l'intérieur mais elle l'ai déjà pas mal d'habitude. Le petit soucis que j'ai c'est que toute les urgences sont loins de chez moi et que je ne suis pas véhiculé. Je vais la surveilllée attentivement est j'ai trouvé un numero de véto à domicile au cas ou ca degenere.

----------


## Delphine05

J'ai reussi a lui ouvrir la bouche enfin! en fait elle a une espece de boule qui ressemble a un gros aphte. C'est tt enflé mais il n'y a pas de probleme au niveau des dents et pas de plaies apparentes ouff

----------


## confetti

Oui surveille bien , moi je regardais surtout s'il respirait correctement et la progression de l’œdème.
Tu as regardé pour la température ?

----------


## Delphine05

oui elle n'a pas de temperature pour le moment mais je vais bien surveillé tout ca elle respire bien aussi pas de sifflement ou autre.

----------


## Kybou!

Donne-nous des nouvelles de ta belle quand tu le pourras, je croise les doigts pour elle !

Edit: lol, je pensais que tu avais appelé les urgences véto, dsl ! 

Elle a peut-être un abcès, tiens-nous au courant demain du coup  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Des nouvelles ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

C'est une urgence parce que ça peut être une oedème de Quincke --> ça continue d'enfler, parfois surtout à l'intérieur et dehors ça se voit moins, jusqu'à obstruer les voies respiratoires = mort.

----------


## Kybou!

::

----------


## Delphine05

Bonjour a toutes et à tous. Nous voila de retour de notre rdv chez le veto. Alors elle une dent cassée qui apprement à l'air pourrie. Il y a donc deux diagnostiques on aura la reponse dans 10 jours apres la prise de médicaments pour que ca dégonfle. Donc soit la dent est juste pourrie et dans ce cas la on va l'enlever. Soit et je prie pour que ce ne soit pas ca et bien il se pourrait que ce soit également une tumeur à la gencive. Apparement  c'est fréquent chez les Boxer (elle est croisé Boxer). Donc voila reponse dans 10 jours.

----------


## confetti

Ah mince , bon on ne va pas penser au pire et attendre avec toi les 10 jours !
Bon courage , ce n'est jamais  agréable de devoir attendre !

----------


## Delphine05

Oui il ne faut pas penser au pire...mm si le mot tumeur m'a quand mm fait un gros choque sur le moment. Elle à plutôt l'air en forme donc j'espere que ce n'est pas ca moi j'opte pour la dent pourrie !!!

----------


## confetti

Comment va ta  louloute ? Elle a dégonflé ?

----------


## confetti

Pour moi c'est retour véto cet aprèm , Confettis regonfle ......  donc ce n'est pas une piqûre !

----------


## Kybou!

Comment va Confettis ?

----------


## confetti

Il a vu la véto hier , c'est soit un abcès , soit une tumeur .

Elle a ponctionné mais n'a pas trouvé de signe inflammatoire (pas de globules blancs) , ce qui n'est pas très bon signe , il me semble , elle ne s'est pas trop prononcé mais j'ai vu à sa tête, elle a juste dit que la ponction a été très superficielle et que ça ne veut rien dire(il a été sage comme tout !)
Il a des antibiotiques et je dois lui donner des nouvelles demain soir , si ça  ne dégonfle pas , on l'endort vendredi matin pour faire des radios et des prélèvements pour analyse !
Je suis très triste car cela fait deux ans et demi que je n'ai pas pris de vacances et là je pars mercredi prochain pour deux semaines au Canada chez mon fils . C'est mon mari qui va surveiller tout ça , mais ça me stresse  pfffffffff  ::  

Merci Kibou d'avoir pris des nouvelles.

----------


## didou752

Mince pas cool pour ton Confetti. J'espère que ce n'est rien de grave. Tiens nous au courant, en attendant je croise les doigts.

----------


## Delphine05

Oh zut! Pauvre Confetti j'espère que ca va aller. Pour ma part Astuce à bien degonflée pour le moment RDV lundi apres que tout les antibio est été pris pour voir si tout va bien.

----------


## lealouboy

J'espère que ça n'est rien de grave pour Confetti  ::  
Ainsi que pour Astuce  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> Il a vu la véto hier , c'est soit un abcès , soit une tumeur .
> 
> Elle a ponctionné mais n'a pas trouvé de signe inflammatoire (pas de globules blancs) , ce qui n'est pas très bon signe , il me semble , elle ne s'est pas trop prononcé mais j'ai vu à sa tête, elle a juste dit que la ponction a été très superficielle et que ça ne veut rien dire(il a été sage comme tout !)
> Il a des antibiotiques et je dois lui donner des nouvelles demain soir , si ça  ne dégonfle pas , on l'endort vendredi matin pour faire des radios et des prélèvements pour analyse !
> Je suis très triste car cela fait deux ans et demi que je n'ai pas pris de vacances et là je pars mercredi prochain pour deux semaines au Canada chez mon fils . C'est mon mari qui va surveiller tout ça , mais ça me stresse  pfffffffff  
> 
> Merci Kibou d'avoir pris des nouvelles.


Courage, on croise les doigts pour que ce ne soit rien de grave !  ::  

Idem pour Astuce et des papouilles aux 2 loulous !

----------


## confetti

Merci  à vous , j'ai l'impression qu'il a un peu dégonflé , je croise les doigts . 
Si ça dégonfle bien , il doit  prendre des antibio pendant 20 jours . Je voudrais tellement partir l'esprit tranquille ! ::

----------


## Kybou!

Comme je te comprends et comme je comprends ton angoisse ...  ::  Il n'y a rien de pire que l'attente, quelle angoisse ...

----------


## Kybou!

Comment vont vos loulous les filles ?  ::

----------


## confetti

Merci de prendre des nouvelles kibou !

Confettis finit ses antibios , il a degonfle , mais je pense que quelque chose ne va pas au niveau de sa machoire , il a aussi perdu sa canine gauche . Des que je rentre de mon voyage je le ramene chez le veto , mom mari me dit qu il va bien , mais je suis bien inquiete pour lui . 

(j ecris avec un clavier americain , il me manque des signes , desolee )

----------


## confetti

Mon mari vient de me dire que Confettis a une grosseur sur le flanc  ( sur le côté au niveau des côtes ) de la taille d'une pièce de 10 cents , sinon il est est en pleine forme il me dit , joue , mange tout normal !
Le museau n ' a pas regonflé !
Je rentre samedi ....... 
Pensez vous qu ' un chien puisse être en forme et être en train de développer une maladie grave ?

----------


## Kybou!

Je comprends parfaitement ton inquiétude ... Je sais que c'est difficile mais attends et surtout, essaie de ne pas imaginer les pires scénarios possibles, c'est infernal et TRES destructeur ... Lorsque tu rentreras, emmène ton loulou chez le véto pour des examens complémentaires et surtout, d'ici là, accroche-toi ! 

Si tu as besoin d'en parler, surtt n'hésite pas ! Je te fais un gros bisou de soutien et des caresses à Confettis !

----------


## confetti

Merci , c' est sûr j 'en suis réduite à en rêver la nuit , je passe par toutes les étapes , il me tarde d m 'en occuper , je sais que mon mari l 'emmerais chez le véto s 'il le trouvait fatigué , par contre ils sont bien ingrats  lol  il m 'a déja complètement oubliée  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Oui, je comprends ce que tu ressens ...  ::  

Mais bon, déjà là, ils sont avec ton mari donc essaie de ne pas trop t'en faire ! Et non ils ne t'ont pas oubliée lol ! Quand tu vas rentrer, ils vont te faire une fête-qui-déboîte-sa-maman! Courage Confetti et tiens-nous au courant  ::  !

----------


## confetti

hahahaha oui la fête ils vont m ' en faire une c'est sûr mais elle serait la identique si j ' étais partie juste faire des courses je pense  !!! ::

----------


## Kybou!

Ah oui, ça j'en suis certaine lol ! Les chiens n'ont pas la notion du temps !  ::

----------


## confetti

Oui heuruesement ça m ' a permit de partir le coeur plus léger   ::

----------


## Kybou!

Alors Confetti, te voilà rentrée et rassurée ?  :Smile:

----------


## confetti

Rentrée oui samedi , j'ai rdv chez la véto demain à 17 h , mon mari dit que  boule a bien dégonflé , là elle fait la taille d'une pièce de 10 cents , ça n 'a pas l'air de lui faire mal et j' arrive à en faire le tour , c'est bizarre . Confettis est en pleine forme , mange , joue tout à fait normalement .... Suis pas vraiment inquiète mais, impatiente de voir la véto  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Je comprends parfaitement ! J'espère que tu nous donneras de bonnes nouvelles demain dans ce cas ! Douces caresses à ton loulou et courage surtout !

----------


## confetti

ouiiii merci , je ferai le rapport bien sûr !

papouilles aux tiens !

----------


## confetti

Alors vu la véto et d'après elle rien de grave , elle a ponctionné et n'a pas trouvé de cellules tumorales , c'est juste inflammatoire (suite à un choc , une piqûre ...) , là je lui mets de l hémoclar et des granules d'arnica !
Ça n'a rien a à voir avec le museau où il y avait certainement un début d'abcès sous la dent qui s'est résorbé avec les antibios !

----------


## Kybou!

Te voilà rassurée je présume, c'est super ! Douces papouilles à Confetti et un prompt rétablissement au loulou du coup !  ::

----------


## didou752

Super contente que tout aille pour le mieux. Caresses à tes loulous.

----------


## confetti

Ouiiii merci à vous , transmis papouilles et caresses !

----------

